
Is a New Raspberry Pi Coming? - benn_88
http://www.averagemanvsraspberrypi.com/2015/11/new-raspberry-pi.html
======
Zekio
I would be kinda sad, since I recently bought a Raspberry pi 2, but I would
also be very happy if a gigabit version came out.

